# Algae in filter water tube



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

I do a complete clean of my canisters every 12-18 months which includes cleaning the hoses. I add some baking soda & Vinegar to a bucket of water and allow the canister to "filter" the bucket for a few hours. After that i put clean water in the bucket and allow it to run for an hour or so. Im sure this is not needed but its peace of mind that no nasties are left inside.


----------



## greenaqua (Jan 21, 2013)

My canister is only 2.5 months old... Does adding vinegar and baking soda ruin the good bacteria in the filter?


----------



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

I had a algae problem in my lines and tank. I bought three Bristlenose Plecos and the tank is spotless and the tubes are a lot cleaner. I bought some cleaning brushes but they won't fit all the way down a tube. I guess the baking soda and vinegar is the best way. Make sure to take the media canister out first before flushing the tube. That will save the bacteria on the media.


----------



## jester56 (Oct 28, 2012)

One of the TPT members posted pics of his tuber cleaners. They were regular sized tube brushes. However, he had attached Weed Eater line to the loop end. The line was long enough to feed through the tube and pull with very little difficulty at all. Great idea. Easy to do and easier to clean the hoses...


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

greenaqua said:


> My canister is only 2.5 months old... Does adding vinegar and baking soda ruin the good bacteria in the filter?


Yes it does. Remove the media first, and keep it in a bucket with some tank water.

I use a whole bottle of 3% hydrogen peroxide instead of vinegar and baking soda. It works, but I rarely do it. You don't need perfect cleanliness in the filter tubes. Only when gunk accumulates so much it significantly affects the actual filter flow do the tubes need cleaning.


----------

